# Zeuterin: Canine sterilization drug



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

This new canine sterilization drug is just hitting the US market now.

It seems like an interesting alternative. According to linked article it can be administered with a local such that general anesthesia is not needed. It's pretty cheap at $50 and cuts testosterone production by 50%.

What are people's thoughts on this method? 

I'm getting a pup, maybe a male, this Spring and have just started researching when to spay/neuter. I won't be breeding so timing and method are the questions I need to solve. I know there are lots of threads on timing but haven't seen any threads on this drug. 

I can see the benefits from a rescue/shelter point of view. But what I am really interested in is what this forum thinks about this drug outside of the shelter/rescue area such a family companion, sport dog, working dog, etc.

Ark Sciences Releases Canine Sterilization Drug


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Until I see documentation showing that they followed dogs for 10+ YEARS after having been injected - I won't even think of using this!

The documentation on the FDA website says they followed dogs only 24 MONTHS after injection - and mainly to prove it was still effective.

Too many products/methods are brought to market without LONG TERM research on potential side effects. Early spay/neuter is a perfect example.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i feel the intention is good but its just another chemical, im not a big fan of pharmaceuticals to begin with so im bias,


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree with Laurie.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd prefer neutering over something this new and scary. I worry that in several years dogs come down with problems related to this "miracle" drug.
Besides sterilization if you want to get rid of testosterone, does 50% make a difference?


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Until I see documentation showing that they followed dogs for 10+ YEARS after having been injected - I won't even think of using this!
> 
> The documentation on the FDA website says they followed dogs only 24 MONTHS after injection - and mainly to prove it was still effective.
> 
> Too many products/methods are brought to market without LONG TERM research on potential side effects. Early spay/neuter is a perfect example.


Good post and I agree. Let's see how the dogs do with long term side effects/health issues. 24 months is far shy of a long term study.




wolfy dog said:


> Besides sterilization if you want to get rid of testosterone, does 50% make a difference?


That occurred to me as well. If you are neutering to help reduce aggression issues then is 50% less really going to solve the issue?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I did a little digging.

Zeuterin is another brand name for Neutersol (same compound - zinc gluconate neutralized by arginine). Neutersol was approved by the FDA back in 2003 but was taken off the market (I'm still trying to find out why).

Here's what the chemical does:



> Neutersol, administered by direct injection into the testicles, is a necrotizing agent that has a local effect when injected into the testicle. Based on histopathology, one or more of the following actions accounts for the drug’s effectiveness: 1) Atrophy of the testicles, epididymides, seminiferous tubules, and prostate gland and 2) Scar tissue formation which prevents movement of sperm from the seminiferous tubules to the epididymis. Neutersol does not require the use of general anesthesia, though sedation is recommended to prevent the dog from moving during injection.


FDA Approves First Injectable Solution for Sterilization in Dogs


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It's only to be used on males between 3 - 10 months of age. That's a very limited window.

Animal Drugs @ FDA


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Mister C said:


> This new canine sterilization drug is just hitting the US market now.
> 
> It seems like an interesting alternative. According to linked article it can be administered with a local such that general anesthesia is not needed. It's pretty cheap at $50 and cuts testosterone production by 50%.
> 
> ...


I was wondering about it as well. I have a male puppy 14 weeks. When he goes in for his 16 week shots I'm going to ask the vet about it.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Laurie.

From your research:

"Neutersol, administered by direct injection into the testicles...Neutersol does not require the use of general anesthesia, though sedation is recommended to prevent the dog from moving during injection."

If I was going to have my testicles injected then a bit of sedation would probably be a good idea.

From Wiki it appears that the original version, Neutersol, was taken off the market due to business reasons. "It was developed by Pet Healthcare International, Inc. and was approved by the FDA for small puppies in 2003.[1] In 2005 however, Pet Healthcare International severed ties with its manufacturing partner Addison Biologicals, and production of the drug stopped."

Zeuterin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Did some digging and found this piece: http://www.acc-d.org/ACCD docs/ZeuterinPPPPJan2014.pdf

Here is a quote from that piece on long term health effects:
"Long-term effects. In the past decade (and on a more limited basis for the past several decades), thousands of male dogs have been successfully neutered with this zinc gluconate formulation with no reports of any long-term 
detrimental effects."


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mister C said:


> If I was going to have my testicles injected then a bit of sedation would probably be a good idea.


:laugh: Oh man that was priceless!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

there is a lot of blogging against this drug. It was linked to a lot of problems the first time it was on the market. The new "owner" says that the only cause of problems was that it wasn't injected correctly in the first roll-out. That following his new instructions very precisely will prevent any incidents. 

Injectable sterilant for dogs returning to market - VIN

Exercise Caution: A Word from Victoria’s Vet About Chemical Castration | Victoria Stilwell Positively


----------

